# You fight like a girl  :p



## Pacificshore (Feb 3, 2006)

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/view?&h=108&w=145&type=msmedia&rurl=www.gojuryu.neu.edu%2Fvideos.html&vurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gojuryu.neu.edu%2Fvideo%2Fdames%2520-53Kg.wmv&back=p%3Dgoju%2Bryu%26ei%3DUTF-8%26fr%3Dvz-video%26cv%3Dg%26x%3Dwrt&turl=scd.mm-so.yimg.com%2Fimage%2F1748990827&name=dames+-53Kg.wmv&no=7&tt=66&p=goju+ryu&oid=43e118a94cc524a6&size=7.7MB&dur=122


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2006)

Not really impress with the bout, where were the kicks during the match.
terry


----------



## Kacey (Feb 3, 2006)

Um... there were lots of feints, very few actual strikes, and the feints weren't particularly realistic; I mean, how seriously do you take a feint that doesn't come within a foot of the target?  I'm not sure what you're trying to say with this, but I've seen plenty of female MAs who fight better than that.  At that rank, there should be a lot more contact - there was lots of control; in fact, in many ways there is way too much control.  They were bouncing a lot, but not much else was happening.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

I thought the match was pretty good myself. I saw a couple of kicks but mostley punches


----------



## Hannya (Feb 3, 2006)

"they were boucning alot"

Isn't that kind of bouncing bad for fighting? Seems like it would slow your reaction time because you would have to land on your feet before you could take action. I dunno just seemed kinda odd to me. I know footwork it encounrged but that seemed like a bit much.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 4, 2006)

Hannya said:
			
		

> "they were boucning alot"
> 
> Isn't that kind of bouncing bad for fighting? Seems like it would slow your reaction time because you would have to land on your feet before you could take action. I dunno just seemed kinda odd to me. I know footwork it encounrged but that seemed like a bit much.



Yeah, that was what I meant - certainly, a fighter doesn't want to be flat-footed (and they definitely weren't that), but they were bouncing in a clear and predictable rhythm, which makes them both easy to predict and to strike, by striking at an unexpected point in the rhythm... of course, since they were both bouncing to the same beat, that didn't seem likely, and I certainly didn't see either of them striking out of rhythm with the bounce.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree i have seen much more spirited matches  
I wonder how well these to knew each other


----------

